
Why Vox Media Took on SavedYouaClick Over Tony Soprano Spoiler - rinesh
http://observer.com/2014/08/why-vox-media-took-on-savedyouaclick-over-tony-soprano-spoiler/
======
anigbrowl
_This is bullshit. It is bullshit because he didn’t save anyone a click at all
— he stole an experience._

Step aside Vladimir Putin, we've identified the _real_ villain of the day!

------
gojomo
Because feuds about manners generate lots of low-cost publishable words and
attention.

